# Combining 3 thermostats into master 1 to lower heat bill



## docancho55 (Feb 19, 2014)

I have a house with 3 separate apartments – 2 rental and I live in one. 

House has hot water heating with cast iron baseboard radiators. There’s 1 boiler/1 pump with 3 separate zones for each apt and each apt has its own thermostat to control.

Issue is that if tenants are cold, they usually crank up thermostat to max to get warmed up quicker. If it gets hot, they sometimes open window for some fresh air to come. In order for boiler not to work all the time, all 3 thermostats will need to be aligned and room temperature above set.

I just received a bill and can tell that’s not happening. I am thinking about having only 1 master thermostat in my apt which will control entire house heat. Once the set temp 68F is reached, boiler will not work any longer but pump will still circulate the hot water.

I appreciate if you can let me know your thoughts on this and/or any better ideas. 

Clearly, I am trying to get more efficient heating out of same system and avoid unnecessary higher heating bill.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

